# Branson, MO area shelter is in need of help!



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

I traveled to the Taney County Animal Shelter in Hollister, MO Thursday in response to the tornado in Branson. While all of their adoptable cats and kittens have been placed as of yesterday, they are beginning to get an influx of storm-tossed cats and dogs. The shelter has a 10 day stray hold on all unclaimed pets, and those that do not get adopted or rescued go to the animal shelter in Joplin(it IS a kill facility), where their fate is sketchy. If you have a rescue organization, please consider pulling from them.


----------

